# I Teach Schoenberg Harmony and Counterpoint



## HarmonyGuy (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone interested in studying Schoenberg Harmony and Counterpoint I am available to teach you. If you are not local there is always Skype.
I studied with a gentleman who is apart of lineage of teachers that can be traced directly back to Berg and Schoenberg.
Please do not hesitate to contact me.

Warm Regards,
J


----------

